
Odoo's open source business model explained - pinky07
https://www.odoo.com/blog/odoo-news-5/post/odoo-community-enterprise-532
======
mhucke
Great deal for Odoo users, partners & Odoo themselves _thumbsup_

------
5letters
Like the direction, but wish there was a reasonable way to pay Odoo for just
platform upgrades. Would like to give them money, but not as a subscription
for plugins we don't need or use.

